# Time Capsule et Freebox



## macocaz (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je parcours le net depuis des heures et je crois que je ne dois pas comprendre qq chose.
A ce jour, j'ai une freebox HD avec :
- TV
- Téléphone Fixe
- Mode routeur activé et imac, ibook et iphone connectés à internet via Wifi

Tout ça fonctionne parfaitement
La nouvelle venue : Time Capsule

Mon idée (et c'est là que je ne comprends pas), c'est ne de pas chambouler ce qui fonctionne et de me servir uniquement de TC en tant que sauvegarde wifi.
Mais alors comment configurer TC pour cela ?
Est il obligatoire que la TC devienne "modem" principal en étant relié en ethernet à la Freebox ?

Car mon gros problème reste la durée de la première sauvegarde : si je devais brancher en éthernet Freebox et TC, alors je ne pourrai pas brancher mon ordi et ma TC en éthernet car il y a un étage ! Au passage mon disque interne est déjà bien rempli : 330 Go.....:rateau:

Help !


----------



## chafpa (25 Janvier 2010)

Mais quel but recherches-tu pour ta Time Capsule ?

J'ai du mal à te suivre sauf que si c'est uniquement pour utiliser Time Machine pour tes sauvegardes, c'est un vrai gâchis financier. Un HDD externe de 1 To t'aurait coûté moitié prix.

Enfin, je respecte le choix de tous 

Dis-nous quand même à quoi tu veux l'utiliser


----------



## thieb83 (25 Janvier 2010)

bonjour
perso j'ai relier ma TC en ethernet a ma freebox
c'est elle qui s'occupe de tout du reseau et des sauvegardes 
tout est automatique que du bonheur


----------



## macocaz (25 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai pris TC pour sauvegarder automatiquement et sans fil mon travail tous les jours. Je vais faire une seconde sauvegarde manuelle sur un DD FW800 toutes les semaines. 
Pourquoi ? Car par expérience, je sais que je ne suis pas assidu avec mes sauvegardes (aller chercher le DD dans un coffre..lool, le brancher et faire la sauvegarde !).

Du coup, TC, c'est l'idéal. En cas de crash, on perd rien et puis si la TC crash, j'ai mon DD en backup.

Entre temps, j'ai donc branché ma TC à la freebox en Ethernet et j'ai créé mon réseau. J'ai donc lancé ma première sauvegarde, j'en ai pour 2 jours je pense puisque je suis en WIFI !
Mais bon une fois passé ça, ca devrait être le bonheur (enfin j'espère !)

Je voulais branché mon imac à la TC en éthernet, mais comme la freebox est en bas et le mac est en haut, je voyais pas bien comment. En fait, c'était ce que je voulais faire au début :
- brancher la TC en Ethernet à imac pour faire la première sauvegarde "rapidement"
- brancher ensuite la TC à ma freebox pour créer le réseau

Mais tant pis, je vais devoir attendre, surtout que je remarque que mon internet est un peu lent pdt la sauvegarde. C'est normal ça ?


----------



## thieb83 (25 Janvier 2010)

oui c'est normal la première sauvegarde est longue mais âpres ça va beaucoup plus vite
chez moi quand elle se met en route sa dure a peine quelque minutes et je ne le ressent pas


----------



## chafpa (25 Janvier 2010)

macocaz a dit:


> . J'ai donc lancé ma première sauvegarde, j'en ai pour 2 jours je pense puisque je suis en WIFI


Bon courage !

Perso pour ma 1ère sauvegarde avec la TC, je l'ai connecté en firewire 800 puisque le câble était fourni. Comme L'imac était tout neuf, j'en ai pas eu pour bien longtemps


----------



## klhac (26 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

Je suis aussi avec Freebox IP fixe branchée à une TimeCapsule par ethernet (+ Macbook).

Si quelqu'un pouvait nous donner la configuration exacte à faire dans TimeCapsule pour mettre en réseau sa TimeCapsule et pouvoir faire ses sauvegardes en WIFI, ce serait super.

Merci à vous
K.


----------



## chafpa (26 Janvier 2010)

Ci-dessous tu trouveras d'excellents tutos vidéos sur Time Machine et Time Capsule. 
Bien mieux que de longues écritures 

- http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/videos.html


----------



## macocaz (28 Janvier 2010)

Je veux pas dire mais c'est qd même un gros bord.... ce truc.
Alors, je résume ma situation (si ca peut aider) :

1 - J'ai réalisé la première sauvegarde en wifi car mon ordi était physiquement loin de la Freebox relié à TC. Mais c'est long très long (normal quoi)
2 - 2 coupures de réseau à priori et ensuite grosse galère pour redémarrer la sauvegarde
3 - J'ai du descendre mon mac pour le brancher sur ma TC en ethernet afin de poursuivre la sauvegarde (il n'arrivait à rien sinon)
4 - La première sauvegarde s'est terminée en Ethernet
5 - j'ai remonté le mac au 1er
6 - J'ai poursuivi les 2 sauvegardes en wifi hier sans souci
7 - J'ai voulu tenter une 3e sauvegarde hier soir et impossible !
8 - Ce matin, idem, Echec de la Sauvegarde.


Hier, mon volume TC était monté sur le bureau, ca marchait sans souci
Ce matin, ma TC n'est plus montée sur le bureau, elle apparaît uniquement dans les fenêtres du finder à gauche dans la liste "Partagés". Je double clique sur l'image disque contenu dans TC pour la faire monter. Et là, ca fait 10 minutes que ca mouline.... Ca ne monte pas

D'où mes questions :
Comment faire marcher cette histoire ?
Faut il avoir en permanence la TC montée sur le bureau ?
Si oui, que faut il faire qd elle ne se monte pas automatiquement ?

Thanks !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h06 ----------

Je me réponds.

Après avoir deconnecter et reconnecter Airport, j'ai réussi en double cliquant sur l'image disque de la TC à la faire monter sur le Bureau.
J'ai lancé Time Machine et après 2 minutes de mouline, il m'indique Erreur de Time Machine, impossible de monter l'image disque de sauvegarde....

Pfiou...


----------

